# Vintage Halloween Graphics



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

I always liked these kind of retro/classic images and the pin up stuff as well...anyone else out there?


----------



## katshead42 (Jul 30, 2010)

Some of those are really freaky. I feel like the person in the ski mask type costume in the last pic is watching me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hhahhaha..last pic is SO FREAKY. And guy in 1st pic to far left is...well..weird. 
It makes me sad that kids can't wear costumes to school anymore...having people see & admire your costume is 3/4 of the fun!


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Love it, reminds me of the times when we only had those pressed paper jack o'lanterns.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

YUP!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I always love the old images.......


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I love those, I own this one


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Years ago my mother gave me her Halloween decorations that she used to put up in our big front window. I love them. I can still remeber walking home from school and she would have them up. One in particular that I still have is a 4' cardboard skeleton that I was terrified of as a young child. My mother told me he was my friend and I loved him ever since. I put them up in my basement for the kids every year. To me they are perfect. Some of those cartoon images reminded me of those old decorations.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I too just love the old nostalgic halloween images and art. I am a huge fan of the old beistle decorations. I go from cardboard cut out decorations to skulltronix, if it's Halloween, I'm all about it.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I enjoyed that very much - thanks for posting. Can't remember where I got this one, but here's my contribution:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you to all for your contributions! Here are a few more images.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I mix in some old images with my scary lenticuar pictures....cracks me up when someone says .."oh look at your old pictures...oh my!"


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the old images! I have a large collection saved on my old hard drive...just need to slave drive it up to upload them to here. Will do so soonly, I hope!


----------

